# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Lucid Dream Induction: A Guide for Beginners - Blogcritics.org (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

Blogcritics.org (blog)*Lucid Dream Induction: A Guide for Beginners**Blogcritics.org (blog)*In addition, lucid dreams allow the dreamer to work within their dreams by changing the course of the dream and controlling its outcome. By combining positive energy and positive affirmations with *lucid dreaming*, you can learn more about yourself and *...***

----------

